# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Yöjunien kulkupäivämerkinnät epäselviä?

## Jouni Seilonen

Tornio-Itäinen -liikennepaikan avaamisesta kertovan uutisen lopulla sanomalehti Kalevan toimittaja mainitsee, että Kolariin menevä juna pysähtyy Torniossa keskiviikkoisin, perjantaisin ja lauantaisin. Tämähän ei ole totta. Toimittaja on arvatenkin katsonut aikataulusta kulkupäivämerkinnän K,P,L, joka kuitenkin tarkoittaa junan lähtöpäiviä Helsingistä. Ennen kuin juna ehtii Tornioon, on vuorokausi vaihtunut. Juna siis pysähtyy Torniossa To,L,S. Olisiko syytä jotenkin selventää ei-päivittäisten yöjunien kulkupäivämerkintöjä, kun näyttää siltä, että lehtitoimittaja(kaan) ei osaa tulkita niitä?

----------


## tlajunen

Rautateillä ei ole ylipäätään mahdollista informoida mitään asiaa niin selkeästi, etteikö joku toimittaja asiat sotkisi.

----------


## Compact

Vielä vuonna 1991 aikatauluissa esitettiin vuorokaudenvaihdos ja viikonpäivärajoitteisen junan kulkemispäivänmuutos sarakkeen vasemmanpuolisella laineviivalla ja huomautusnumeromerkinnällä. Liitekuvan malliaikataulu on Kesäturistista 1991.

Seuraavana vuonna ei tällaisia merkintöjä enää tapaa Turistista (eli Suomen kulkuneuvoista) ja aikataulut ovat yksinkertaisempia sekä selkeämpilukuisia. Vai? 

Kulkupäivämerkintä on siten vain ylimmässä otsikossa ja tarkoittaa junan lähtöpäivää alkuasemalta. Loput pitää sitten osata päätellä. Tämä on muuten yksi harvoista eteeni tulleista julkisen tahon toimista, joissa oletetaan ihmisen muuttuneen edellistä sukupolveaan viisaammaksi ja älyävän ja ratkovan jotain oma-aloitteisesti ilman kädestäpitäen tapahtuvaa ohjausta. Yleisesti ottaen suuntaus on ollut päinvastainen eli asiat, jotka ennen osattiin tehdä ilman holhoavaa ohjeistusta, pitää nykyään kirjoittaa rautalangalla ja kuten lapselle. Sitäpaitsi niin tehtäessä yksinkertainenkin asia muuttuu äärettömän monimutkaiseksi. Ja vielä kun tähän lisätään turha kaksikielisyyden holtiton lisääminen kautta koko yksikielisen maan, niin siinä on haastetta uusille tekni(i)koille luoda taas jotain vielä kammottavampaa.

Kuva Turistista

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Joo, juna-aikataulut olivat ennen selkeämpiä. Ja rautatiellähän on aina viikonpäivä vaihtunut puolen yön aikaan, siis silloin kun päivämääräkin vaihtuu.

Onko epäselvä käytäntö apinoitu epäselvistä linja-autoaikatauluista? Niissähän on joskus esiintynyt sellaisiakin kummallisia kellonaikoja kuin 24.15.

Nykyisenä nettiaikana ollaan olevinaan niin ajan tasalla joka sekunti, mutta eri liikennemuotojen aikatauluissa on edelleen kirjavuutta. Reittiopas-tyyppiset hakukoneet yleensä toimivat "reaaliajan" mukaan, mutta painetuissa ja pdf-aikatauluissa esimerkiksi junan lähtö 1.30 on lauantain juna-aikatauluissa, mutta samanaikaisesti lähtevä bussi tai raitiovaunu on perjantain aikataulussa.

Ei muuten ole pelkästään helsinkiläinen ilmiö, että sama juna voi olla eri päivällä HKL:n ja VR:n aikataulukirjassa. Ihan sama kirjavuus on SL:n pendeltågin aikataulukirjan ja Resplus-kirjan välillä. Yleensähän Ruotsista osataan Suomeen matkia kaikenlaisia huonoja juttuja, mutta hyvistä ideoista harvoin otetaan opiksi.

----------


## Jpl

Pitäisikö aikatauluissa selkeyden vuoksi sitten olla uusi "otsikkotieto" kulkupäivineen ennen seuraavan vuorokauden aikoja?  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Pitäisikö aikatauluissa selkeyden vuoksi sitten olla uusi "otsikkotieto" kulkupäivineen ennen seuraavan vuorokauden aikoja?


No jos vaikka ainoassa otsikkotiedossa olisi (esimerkiksi) kulkupäivämerkinnän P lisäksi huomautuskirjain, jonka selitys sivun alareunassa tms. paikassa huomauttaisi, että juna kulkee (tässä esimerkissä) perjantain ja lauantain välisenä yönä. Joissakin bussiaikatauluissa on tämmöinen käytäntö viikonloppuöinä puolen yön jälkeen lähtevien vuorojen otsikkotiedossa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Kansainvälinen käytäntö lentoaikatauluissa on merkitä +-merkki seuraavan vuorokauden kellonaikoihin. Tämä toimisi mielestäni parhaiten juna-aikatauluissakin. Se saa jokaisen kellonajan kohdalla miettimään, mitä se merkitsee, ja merkitys valkenee silloin melko intuitiivisesti.

----------


## retale

> Kansainvälinen käytäntö lentoaikatauluissa on merkitä +-merkki seuraavan vuorokauden kellonaikoihin. Tämä toimisi mielestäni parhaiten juna-aikatauluissakin. Se saa jokaisen kellonajan kohdalla miettimään, mitä se merkitsee, ja merkitys valkenee silloin melko intuitiivisesti.


VR-matkahaku netissä noudattaa juuri tätä käytäntöä, mikä onkin järkevää. 

Eiköhän tulkinnan vaikeudessa ole kyse turhasta hötkyilystä tai uusavuttomuudesta. Ainakaan minulla ei ole vaikeuksia tulkita aikataulumerkintöjä joko suoralta kädeltä tai etsiä oikea tulkinta oheismateriaalista pikimmiten.

----------

